# Need some inspiration



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

So I just had my last two crays kill eatchother. With a 40 gallon tank basically empty now except for 3 goldens sucking away at algea and 2clams I cant decide what to put in this tank next. Iv had ciclids for a long time and have no desire to get any more. Shrimp dont really intrest me either.. I simply cant decide what to put in this tank. Im thinking id like to do a community tank with small fish. Anything out there thats kinda exotic and notyour typical guppy,pladdy, neon and common fish out there that might spart my intrest?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

discus tank ftw!


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

What about a dozen pea puffers? You'd get the community feel because you could observe the different behaviour and interaction, but they'd be exotic. 40 gallons would also be good for a breeding pair i.e. mf gouramis, mf plecos, etc.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

JohnyBGood said:


> What about a dozen pea puffers? ...


The pea puffers will kill each other in no times flat. 1 pea puffer takes up about 10G of tank space. You will need lots of obstructed objects so they can't eye ball each others. Otherwise, the weaker ones will be driven to a corner and slowly starve to death. Eventually, you'll end up with 2 or 4 in a 40G.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

fubujubu said:


> I simply cant decide what to put in this tank. Im thinking id like to do a community tank with small fish. Anything out there thats kinda exotic and notyour typical guppy,pladdy, neon and common fish out there that might spart my intrest?


- Celestial Pear Danio
- White Cloud Mountain Minnows
- Chili Rasbora

Or, you could try going saltwater.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Exodon schoaling tank?


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks for the ideas guys. I was playing with the idea of a sucker/pleco tank. But at the same time I was thinking about getting various smal colourful fish and maybe finding one really nice beta to top it all off. The idea of a salt water did pass through my head but I dont know a thing about em. Id be learning from scratch.


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

You could always go brackish as a way of putting your foot in saltwater and raise a dragon/violet goby (and a few other brackish fish)...but they get large. Really nice fish:






They're inexpensive when young and a $75+ when they're a foot long.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

If you are thinking about starting a pleco tank, a good website for accurate information is planetcatfish.com

The only issue with a pleco tank is that most of them are very shy and secretive, in general they are nocturnal (though can be conditioned otherwise), but all in all, they are not a very "look at me" kinda fish. I think many pleco hobbyists can agree with me that they are some of the most beautiful and diverse family of fish, and many got attracted to plecos because of the ever so gorgeous Hypancistrus zebra. 

On the topic of being very shy, you are going to get a lot of different oppinions about that. In general, some of the large species of plecos (Pseudacanthicus genus) are less shy than the smaller ones (hypancistrus). But even in the same species, you are going to get individuals that are more outgoing than others...etc.

Some of the plecos you can look into are:

Striped:
L46----zebra
L134----leopard frog
L66----king tiger
L333
L260----queen arabesque

Spotted:
L201
L262
L14-----goldy
L7----vampire
L240----vampire
L18----gold nugget
L128----blue phantom
L200-----green phantom
L114-----leopard cactus
L600-----leopard cactus
L181-----starlight
L183----white seamed
L184

Others:
L91-----3 beacon

planetcat has good species profiles on each of these, so you can read them and figure out which one best suits your needs.

The last issue with plecos is their cost.....they are not the cheapest fish (and some of the ones I have listed are not the easiest to find) to buy...another thing worth looking into...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

L14, L114 and L600 are not suitable for his 40G tank, because they grow huge.

You might want to try something new 

small cool colorful fish 

blue diamond tetra
blue emperor tetra
asian rummynose tetra
zacco platypus
leiocassis adiposdis


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

corydoras would be nice. they move about most of the time and they are fun to watch.
-sterbais
-elegant
-pygmy
etcetcetc. alongside plecos


----------

